# Please stop what you are doing



## bfogg (May 7, 2009)

and please pray for Linda Best.

Bonnie


----------



## joyenes (May 7, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Scoopiedoo (May 7, 2009)

Sending prayers, LOTS of prayers...


----------



## backwoodsnanny (May 7, 2009)

Special prayer sent.


----------



## Vertical Limit (May 7, 2009)

Sending prayers!


----------



## muffntuf (May 7, 2009)

Prayers prayed, good thoughts sent.


----------



## Barbie (May 7, 2009)

Lots of prayers sent for Linda!!!

Barbie


----------



## Sterling (May 7, 2009)

My prayers for Linda.


----------



## Jill (May 7, 2009)

Prayers for Linda and her family!!!


----------



## Boss Mare (May 7, 2009)

Definitely.


----------



## Minimor (May 7, 2009)

Prayers for Linda, coming from Manitoba!


----------



## Bozley (May 7, 2009)

Praying with all my heart!!!

Sue


----------



## ChrystalPaths (May 7, 2009)

With all I am and all I have


----------



## Miniv (May 7, 2009)

You got it, Bonnie......


----------



## Connie P (May 7, 2009)

Many prayers being sent right away.


----------



## Bunnylady (May 7, 2009)

Praying, still.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (May 7, 2009)

Right away!!!!


----------



## bfogg (May 7, 2009)

Paul called and it worked! I think it was amazing!!!!!!She is doing better he said, heart rate has slowed down and she is more comfortable.

Anytime you doubt the power of prayer come back to this thread.












Bonnie


----------



## AppyLover2 (May 7, 2009)

Prayers from me for Linda.


----------



## loveminis (May 7, 2009)

Sending prayers for Linda


----------



## Barbie (May 7, 2009)

I'm glad Linda is doing better. I know from experience that the power of prayer and good thoughts from this forum is amazing. Prayers continuing from here.

Barbie


----------



## Marty (May 7, 2009)




----------



## minih (May 7, 2009)

Prayers headed her way.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (May 7, 2009)

Ah bless, more coming...


----------



## dreamlandnh (May 7, 2009)

Sending all the thoughts/prayers that I can. Anything for Linda, Paul, Courtney, Kim, Matt


----------



## bcody (May 7, 2009)

Sending prayers.


----------



## Lilac Lane Farm (May 7, 2009)

OMG I was thinking about her all day and wanted to call. I think she was sending thoughts our way also.










:love

Heidi


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (May 7, 2009)

I did... God Bless her.

Robin


----------



## AngieA (May 7, 2009)

Linda is thought about every day...and is in my prayers..... For her to heal and be pain free...and for her family to stay strong and know they are thought about all of the time also....Such good news...Thank you Lord.


----------



## rockin r (May 7, 2009)

Prayers for you Linda.....Art and I were wondering how you are doing...May God watch over and protect you...


----------



## Brandi* (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Marylou (May 8, 2009)

Thank you God! Prayers for healing and relief from pain!


----------



## Gena (May 8, 2009)

Praise God she is doing better!!! We are praying for you Linda!


----------



## REO (May 8, 2009)

Forever prayers for Linda!


----------



## sphynx~n~minis (May 8, 2009)

Thoughts and Prayers, we are thinking of you everyday. Kathy & Bob


----------



## kaykay (May 8, 2009)

prayers sent


----------



## shane (May 8, 2009)

im with ya bonnie x


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (May 8, 2009)

Prayers for Linda ALWAYS!


----------



## Bozley (May 8, 2009)

I just got off the phone with Paul. He was sobbing. Things don't look good at all. He thinks Linda will be leaving us soon. The visiting nurse is on her way over.

I pray to God that he will give this family the strength to get through this.

Sue


----------



## Scoopiedoo (May 8, 2009)

My prayers continue to be with all of them, for comfort, strength and peace.

















Jodi


----------



## dreamlandnh (May 8, 2009)

All my prayers are with them!


----------



## Basketmiss (May 8, 2009)

God please hold Linda in your hands-you have the power to heal her...


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (May 8, 2009)

Oh Dear God, PLEASE let her stay with us.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 8, 2009)

Everyone PLEASE believe inthe power of prayer, and PRAY hard for our Linda. Prayers being said as I type, and we will continue to keep her inour prayers for as long as needed.


----------



## Bozley (May 8, 2009)

Diana (Diana) & Karen (DreamlandNH) are on their way over now from NH. It is about a 2 hour drive. They said they will call me and let me know how she is when they get there. I cannot leave work but plan to bring over some food for the family after work. As soon as I know something I will let you all know.


----------



## Davie (May 8, 2009)

Thought and powerful prayers coming Linda's way. She is always in my thoughts as well as Theresa.

Dear Heavenly Father, please hear our prayers for your healing touch for our dear friend Linda. She has fought a good battle for so long and now she needs your healing arms around her more than ever. Please give her relief from the pain and restful slumber for her to heal her battered body. Please give her family strength and courage to continue to take care of her when she is weak and tired.

You and you alone will decide when Linda's journey on this temporary home called Earth is done and we all realize that our time is short for as we are told, from the minute we take our first breath, we are preparing for our final breath and the journey that you have planned for us is unknown. Please if it is your will to call Linda home, please make her passing peacefuly but we all pray that you will heal our dear friend, rid her of this terrible disease that resides within her and make her whole. Linda has so much to offer and pray that her journey is not done as we so dearly love this lady. I ask that you enwrap Linda in your glowing light of strength and heal her so that she may continue her earthly journey as I believe she still has a mission to complete.

Please Dear Father hear our prayers, you have said that prayers are powerful and you hear all, let our voices raise as one resounding voice for our dear friend. AMEN


----------



## Watcheye (May 8, 2009)

Feel BETTER!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (May 8, 2009)

Thank you Sue.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (May 8, 2009)

Davie, that was beautiful...amen.


----------



## Gini (May 8, 2009)

Davie thank you! That was a beautiful prayer and I add my AMEN!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (May 8, 2009)

Thank you Davie, Amen


----------



## Bozley (May 8, 2009)

Davie,

That was beautiful. Thank you.

Sue


----------



## Marylou (May 8, 2009)




----------



## Bozley (May 8, 2009)

Your prayers are working! Good News!

Karen & Diana just got there. Linda wasn't home. Evidently she wanted to go to the beach so Paul took her over. They are going to meet her there.

I will keep you posted.

Sue


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (May 8, 2009)

Oh thank you GOD!!!!! And Sue too!!


----------



## HGFarm (May 8, 2009)

She went to the BEACH???

I must have missed a post somewhere.... what is going on with Linda?!!! Excellerated heart rate? (that can be from too much pain, which will drive your blood pressure sky high too!) And prayers are always said for her from here!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (May 8, 2009)

I hope and pray Linda is feeling better.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (May 8, 2009)

I can think of few things more soothing than the sound and scent and feel of the ocean waves meeting Mother Earth..and today begins the full moon and it is a wishing moon..so make those wishes...mine is for Linda.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (May 8, 2009)

I'm praying for a good update. Please someone let us know how Linda is.....

Joyce


----------



## Bozley (May 8, 2009)

Just got back from bringing them some dinner. I have never seen anyone as strong as Linda in my life. She is putting up a fight like no other. The painkillers are working well so she is not in any pain right now.


----------



## Diana (May 8, 2009)

We went to visit Linda and the family today. They were all on the beach walking and relaxing. I had a great day with her and she was feeling pretty good. I think she will be very tired tonight and in some pain so please, please keep those prayer coming for her. When I talked with Bonnie and told her she was surprise and said the power of prayer is so very powerful so keep them coming, they keep her going. Lizzie had a great time with Courtney on the beach collecting shells and sea glass.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (May 8, 2009)

I'm praying for the family like never before.

I love you Linda,

Joyce


----------



## dancer31501 (May 9, 2009)




----------



## dreamlandnh (May 9, 2009)

Yesterday I just could not sit at work knowing that my mom and Lizzie were going to see her. I was just a wreck so I'm very thankful that my Sup let me leave. I know I did the right thing! I was in total shock when we got to the house and Kim had just gotten home to learn that Linda was at the beach. What a perfect day to spend with friends relaxing at the beach. Linda is so very strong and fighting against this. She and the family are always in my thoughts/prayers.

Lizzie was so happy to see her buddy Courtney. They just took off for the tidal pools and had a great time. Lizzie filled her socks (yup socks) full of shells, rocks, sea glass.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (May 9, 2009)

You are all such amazing friends to go and visit Linda! I am praying like crazy for she and her family.


----------



## targetsmom (May 9, 2009)

Sorry to get on this thread so late, but it doesn't mean I am not thinking of Linda and family and praying for them every day.

So glad everyone had a nice day at the beach.

And what a wonderful prayer Davie - AMEN.

Mary


----------



## CyndiM (May 9, 2009)

Keeping Linda in my thoughts and prayers.

Davie that is a beautiful prayer. Amen!


----------



## MiniforFaith (May 9, 2009)

Linda and other forum members have been on my prayer list, but I will be sending her extra prayers!! Linda, keep being strong.. Loving thoughts and prayers being sent to you!!


----------



## JennyB (May 10, 2009)

prayers are coming to you Linda and family from Wyoming!

GOD is with YOU!



ray





Blessings,

Jenny and Mel


----------



## barnbum (May 10, 2009)

And we'll just keep it up.


----------



## barnbum (May 10, 2009)

> Dear Heavenly Father, please hear our prayers for your healing touch for our dear friend Linda. She has fought a good battle for so long and now she needs your healing arms around her more than ever. Please give her relief from the pain and restful slumber for her to heal her battered body. Please give her family strength and courage to continue to take care of her when she is weak and tired.
> You and you alone will decide when Linda's journey on this temporary home called Earth is done and we all realize that our time is short for as we are told, from the minute we take our first breath, we are preparing for our final breath and the journey that you have planned for us is unknown. Please if it is your will to call Linda home, please make her passing peacefuly but we all pray that you will heal our dear friend, rid her of this terrible disease that resides within her and make her whole. Linda has so much to offer and pray that her journey is not done as we so dearly love this lady. I ask that you enwrap Linda in your glowing light of strength and heal her so that she may continue her earthly journey as I believe she still has a mission to complete.
> 
> Please Dear Father hear our prayers, you have said that prayers are powerful and you hear all, let our voices raise as one resounding voice for our dear friend. AMEN
> ...


I wanted to copy these beautiful words again--so whoever sees the thank yous can see what the prayer is.

And AMEN to them.


----------



## coopermini (May 10, 2009)

Yeterday late afternoon/evening Gaylene drove down to visit with Linda and family. She said Linda seemed a bit better and I think the pain meds were working well. Linda, Paul and kids had taken a trip to the beach again for a while. I didn't post a lot of details as I didn't want to get them wrong. I will see if I can get Gaylene to post and update. Overall it sounded like a good visit and Linda was feeling a bit better.

Mark


----------



## Bozley (May 10, 2009)

I just called Linda to wish her a Happy Mother's Day. She sounded really good. She was enjoying her day with her family. They were planning on going for a walk on the beach.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for the updates. My prayers continue.....


----------



## bcody (May 10, 2009)

Thank you for keeping us updated, Continued prayers for LInda and her family.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (May 10, 2009)

Hope you had a beautiful Mothers Day, Linda! Prayers for you and your family always!!

Love, Joyce


----------



## gatorbait4sure (May 10, 2009)

I was out of the country this past week but did get in touch with Paul and Linda from there (somewhat).

I'm going up to visit her tomorrow, she sounded happy and pain free this afternoon when I spoke with her, will know more when I arrive. I'm hoping to get there early enough to allow Paul to get out to do some work! His clients all need him, and the family needs the income.

Keep up the prayers, everyone, they are working!!!





dru


----------



## Equuisize (May 10, 2009)

Happy Mom's Day wishes and good prayers coming your way today, as always.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (May 11, 2009)

Hugs and prayers for you Linda. I hope you are feeling better.




















Love, Joyce


----------



## baybrianna (May 11, 2009)

prayers sent


----------



## Bozley (May 13, 2009)

Just a little update. Makayla & I went over to Linda's yesterday to bring groceries. Linda had been in bed all day. She was not in pain but very weak and tired. We didn't want to disturb her so we just visited with Courtney for a bit. Courtney seemed very tired herself. She is responsible for most of the horse care plus stall cleaning. So much responsibility for such a young kid.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (May 13, 2009)

Prayers and healing light continue for them all.


----------



## Basketmiss (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for the update. i hope Linda is feeling even better


----------



## Diana (May 13, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers go out to Linda and her family. Talked with Paul last night and Linda is very tried and sleeping a lot. Here is a prayer for each on of the BEST family.




LINDA



PAUL



KIM



MATT



COURTNEY


----------



## targetsmom (May 13, 2009)

Sending prayers for the whole Best family...

Mary


----------



## SaddleTrail (May 13, 2009)

Blessings and prayers for Linda and her family. We will hold her in our hearts and our thoughts.


----------



## CyndiM (May 13, 2009)

Continuing to say prayers for Linda and her family. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Bozley (May 14, 2009)

I just spoke to Linda. She sounded okay. Paul was going to Wal-Mart and Linda did not want to stay home. So she and Courtney were waiting in the truck.

So, I thought of another thing we all can do to help. Paul is not working as he is caring for Linda so money is very tight for them.

What about sending gift cards to the family? Their address is: 5 Hersey Lane, Stratham NH 03885

This is where they frequently shop:

Market Basket Stratham NH (603)772-2952

Walmart - several in the area.

They buy their grain at Rockingham Feed, Exeter NH. Their number is 603-778-8132. They buy Omolene 200 for all their horses except Becky who gets Purina Pure Pride. I sometimes will call them and tell them and give them my credit card number and they will set a bag aside for Linda. Matt works there and he can bring it home with him.

Sue


----------



## bfogg (May 14, 2009)

What a great idea Sue!!!!!

Bonnie


----------



## dreamlandnh (May 14, 2009)

Perfect...I have it all written down!


----------

